# A few pics of some recent work..........................



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I finally got my new camera . here are some pics of a few new ones.................................Dave


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

nice work............


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

and some more...............................


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Fantastic blue split grip. The finish look great too.


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW  That is some beautiful work there.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sweet grips,Dave. I'll bet that marbling goes on a little quicker than the thread. lol....BTW where do you get the skate wheels w/o having to buy the skate. I can't find them at Walmart or Academy,,,,,,Jim


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Sweet grips,Dave. I'll bet that marbling goes on a little quicker than the thread. lol....BTW where do you get the skate wheels w/o having to buy the skate. I can't find them at Walmart or Academy,,,,,,Jim


I buy the wheels at academy , and yes the marbling is easier and quicker than thread, But I find myself hideing all of my marbled rods when clients come over cause if they see it they'll want it and i'll never get to do any threadwork!!!!!!LOL...............................Dave


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Outstanding Dave! The blue split grip is freaking awsome!

Which reminds me, I'm suppose to call you! I promise tomorrow.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Those are some sweet rods Dave. You've got a great eye for blending the marbling with the grips and thread work. Really looks good!


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice, congrats on another great build.
DJ


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Now thats eye candy! Will they catch fish or dust? Dont know if I could fish them


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Marbling*

Nice to see you folks are doing some marbling. Fun stuff to do isn't it? You have a very nice looking rod there!
mrrwally


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice work Dave!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

That is sharp


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

This is my first time here rod building who can you contact to get started?


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

PM me...we just started a rod building club!
[email protected]

we can help you or go to Fishing Tacke Unlimited and they can help..they've got all the books and supplies!


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautifullllllllll work. I have really taken to the split grips and that has just inspired me even more. Thank you.

Did you do your grips with Eva or was it something else?

We are limited to what we see in Gladstone so it is interesting to find out what people are using.


----------



## Salty Bum (May 24, 2007)

Very nice work!!!!!

Salty Bum
HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
<'))))))))*><


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

Too nice to FISH with !


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry about my post on the 10th.....I made that post for somebody that was starting up...don't know how it ended up on this thread?? lol I can't even claim it was 4:30 in the mroning and hadn't had my coffe yet!








Dave certainly doesn't need any lessons or my help! haha


----------

